# How are we all doing?



## ElleMac (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi ladies,

I thought it'd be nice to start a post for the ladies to pop in and say hi, and let us know what your current goals are and a little about yourself.

I'll start, I'm Elle, I'm 26, proud to be an Extreme Nutrition athlete. I started training October 2011. Competed for the first time April 2012 having lost over 4 stone. My current goals are to improve my condition, build more muscle and compete in NABBA South West 2014. I am also aiming to get really fit this year, I did a 26 mile trek last summer and it nearly killed me. I've got Crohns so I aim to get as healthy and as fit as possible. I hope to set an example to other young women (and men!) from non sporting backgrounds and with serious illnesses that things might be more tricky but you CAN achieve your goals no matter what!


----------



## hififi (Jul 15, 2010)

Hi Elle/Ladies,

I'm Fi, 40 in October, hoping to compete in BNBF Masters Figure next July, IF I can sort my yo-yo dieting out!

I lost 3st 7lb Jan - July 2012 to compete in BNBF Physique  then life got in the way & i put 5 back on!!! :-(

So here I am on a mission to not be fat & frumpy at 40 but fit, flirty & fabby at 40! ;-)

1 month in & I'm finding my feet but need to tighten things up if I'm to make Oct goal.

I'm following a Poliquin-esk programme, carb phobic at mo, but not fat phobic, different, with metabolic fat burning circuit style WOs at mo rather than body part splits, as fat burning is goal/focus.

I'll start a journal.

 xx


----------



## cingbero (Dec 21, 2014)

it with metabolic fat burning circuit style WOs at mo rather than body part splits, as fat burning is goal/focus.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

hows ya diet goin fifi? i'm tring to lose a bit too but relying on cardio and a tidyr diet as not got a lot to shift


----------

